# some girly names please?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hey if anyone has any ideas on names for some of my girlies let me know.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Psh.... We need pictures!! I like to see a picture before I suggest name. 

I think our family is going to name our does after Hostess snacks. LOL. You know... Suzy Q, Twinkie, etc...


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Well you can use Flowers like RosePetal, SunFlower, Diasy, Marigold, etc...Then you can use candy GumDrop, Bubblegum, SugarPlum, Raisinette, Snickers, MilkyWay, etc...


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

That's a good idea, beth.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

good idea beth. i will do that. its gave me loads already


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Your very welcome! I had fun thinking them up.


----------

